# Brache noch heute unbedingt hilfe. kleines programm!BITTE!



## dark.dog (1. Mrz 2007)

Hi, also ich muss morgen diese Hausaufgabe abgeben, und habe keine Ahnung wie ich sie machen kann. Es soll also ein kleines DOS Programm werden. Wäre echt super super nett wenn ihr mir das schreiben konnte. (Also den Quelltext hinschreiben).
Afgabe war:
"3 Punkteproblem
 gegeben: 3 Punkt (X/Y)
 Programm: Liegen diese Punkte auf einer Geraden?
 Punkt1 (X1/Y1)
 Punkt2 (X2/Y2)
 Punkt3 (X3/Y3)"
Die Aufgabe ist wirklich sehr wichtig und ich muss sie MORGEN abgeben. Also BITTE helft mir!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Danke schonmal!

_[Edit by Beni: nach Aufgaben und Gesuche verschoben]_


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Mrz 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic16931_vor-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html


----------



## WieselAc (1. Mrz 2007)

Ach komm, das eine Mal sind wir nicht so der Algo ist ja ein Einzeiler 




```
public class Temp {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        double[][] p = { { 2, 2 }, { 3, 3 }, { 4, 4 } };
        System.out
                .println((p[2][1] == ((p[1][1] - p[0][1]) / (p[1][0] - p[0][0]))
                        * p[2][0]
                        + (p[0][1] - ((p[1][1] - p[0][1]) / (p[1][0] - p[0][0]))
                                * p[0][0])) ? "Die Punkte liegen auf einer Geraden"
                        : "Die Punkte liegen nicht auf einer geraden");

    }

}
```

*Geht zwar, aber nicht erstnehmen!!*


----------



## dark.dog (1. Mrz 2007)

Vielen Dank erstmal. Aber ich glaube der will, dass wir im DOS Fenster die zahlen eingeben und der uns dann sagt ob die auf einer Gerden liegen oder nicht.


----------



## WieselAc (1. Mrz 2007)

Schön. Und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen??


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Mrz 2007)

WieselAc hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schön. Und was willst du mir jetzt damit sagen??



Blöde Frage!  :x (  )

Natürlich will er damit sagen daß er, bitte schön, daß gesamte
Programm vorgekaut haben will.


----------



## dark.dog (1. Mrz 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt ja. Wäre echt super. Hab halt keine Ahnung davon.


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Mrz 2007)

dark.dog hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab halt keine Ahnung davon.


Auch nicht wie man Zahlen einlesen kann?

Hier wird dir geholfen


----------

